# Best way to find a sponsor



## JonnyIsLost (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi There

I a UK resident, who's situation is such I am rather desperate to move the USA. 

I have a degree in Aerospace engineering, and some years (informal) experience with trading the foreign exchange/currency market. 
I also have a Great-Uncle, who is a US Permanent resident.

I was hoping someone could maybe point me in the right direction as to what kind of jobs i could be looking for, that might lead to me finding a sponsor for residency. 

Thanks for reading,
Regards.

Jonny

Skype; jonnyy1007
Facebook; profile.php?id=505834238


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Aerospace engineering is nice and easy as there are a finite number of companies in the marketplace. Gotta get yourself noticed.

Forex trading isn't going to get you anywhere at the moment unless you can make half a million dollars from it and buy a green card. The financial industry is in the crapper.

Although I'm sure he's a charming and upstanding member of society, your uncle is useless from the point of view of immigration.


----------

